
Please don’t quit – every expert was once a beginner - HornyM
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/please-dont-quit-every-expert-was-once-a-beginner-6d8f8933a338#.kfd9nfwxv
======
jacalata
This post is about how to learn, and touches on concepts that I felt were very
well explained in the coursera course "Learning how to learn"
([https://www.coursera.org/learn/learning-how-to-
learn](https://www.coursera.org/learn/learning-how-to-learn))

~~~
edimaudo
That was a great course by the way.

